# Making your own dehydrated backpack meals?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Got a bug to give this a try. Doing a search of the forum there's a post talking about basically repackaging ramen type noodles and adding some "stuff" to it, but I'm interested in actual dehydrated meals like stews and casseroles. Lots of info out there, but looking to see if anyone has some tips or go to recipes?

Here's one I found that looks super easy and sounds good:

"Personally my favorite dehydrated meal I make is pot-roast and mashed potatoes. Ill take an elk, deer, sheep etc roast and drop it in the slow cooker seasoned up until it completely falls apart. I take that meat and spread it out on my dehydrator on top of butcher paper cut to fit my round one from Walmart. Dehydrate it thoroughly. Then ill take a cup of the dried meat, a cup of Idahoin instant mashed potatoes in your favorite flavor, then add a tablespoon of instant gravy power and any other desired seasoning. Boil about 16-20 Oz of water and drop it in your vacuum bag."


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That sounds easy enough. I've spent 8 days in the last two weeks living out of a backpack while hunting and I get pretty tired of the cost and quality of the mountain house type meals. I'd much rather prepare something I know I like and can take care of myself.

A friend that came in with me last weekend had done the same thing, but has one of the HarvestRight freeze driers. Someday I'd like to go that route, but until then using the dehydrator seems to be a good option.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Back on the DIY dehydrated backpacking/hunt meals. Took some seasoned ground moose meat with cow peppers and dehydrated it. Shrink sealed it in 1 cup packages to add to other stuff (noodles,rice, vegis and such). 1 cup of dehydrated ground moose meat weights only 3.4 oz (with packaging) and expect it enough for 2 meals.










Anyone have some experience/recipe to share?? Goob has this post from 2012:https://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/37550-do-yourself-backpacking-meals.html


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like to take Zatarans Jambalaya or Dirty Rice and split it into two and mix in dehydrated bell peppers and onion and seal with my Food Saver. 

Then boil in water and add some Hormel salami bites to the pot. No refrigeration needed. Plenty of carbs and protein to keep me going.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Some of that dehydrated food reminds me of Jelly Bellies...taste kind of like what they say, but something just ain't right. But here again, as my wise older brother always says about outdoor cooking..."full is full"-O,-


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What are you using to do the dehydration? 

I've really wanted to get into this, but buying a good freeze dryer is pricey.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> What are you using to do the dehydration?
> 
> I've really wanted to get into this, but buying a good freeze dryer is pricey.


I'm using a regular (cheap) dehydrator, not a freeze dryer. Yeah...would love to get a nice freeze dryer, but spending a couple $1k would be tough since I'm not doing this in volume.

Here's an option... https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/43441957


----------

